# Server braucht lange, dann kommt alles schnell?!



## RageNo1 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem und zwar braucht meine Seite teilweise (meist abends) recht lange bis sich was tut dann kommt aber alles rasend schnell wie es sein sollte.
Aber schaut mal bitte selbst. 
Was könnte das Problem sein, hatte schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

Es handelt sich um einen Dual P4 mit 2x3000 MHz und 1024 MB Speicher.
Hier eine Einsicht in die PHP Info. 

Danke im voraus!
Mfg Ragey


----------



## RageNo1 (5. Dezember 2005)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2005)

Analysiere die Load mit top und gucke, was zu den Zeitpunkten des langsamen Auslieferns die Kiste zum Schwitzen bringt ...


----------



## RageNo1 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 
haben den Fehler gefunden wir haben einfach die Prozesse raufgesetzt


----------

